# Immaculate conception



## thebofh (May 24, 2011)

I bought a couple of new mice a few weeks ago, one of them must have been pregnant when I got her as I found these in their cage on Friday night. The other two females are caring for the babies too which is great.


----------



## chickenlicken (Mar 28, 2011)

eek i bet that was a shock! i hope the other ones are not pregnant too


----------



## thebofh (May 24, 2011)

The other one was pregnant too, I now have 13 baby mice


----------

